# Indian Dentist moving to Novara



## Rsankar115 (3 mo ago)

Hello!

I’m a dentist from India and have recently gotten married to an Italian citizen. I am relocating to Novara, Italy. I plan to continue my education in oral surgery. I’m looking to gather information on how to get registered in Italy as a dentist and I’m wondering if there are any examinations/ extra study years to get my dental license so I can proceed with my masters. I would be so grateful if someone could give me some leads on whom to get in touch with.
Thanks a lot!


----------

